
How did I hack Sizmek?(an Amazon company) - mertyildiran
https://medium.com/@mertyildiran/how-did-i-hack-sizmek-an-amazon-company-eda3f36f5da8
======
Magicstatic
I don’t even know where to start with this post:

\- This isn’t even necessarily a hack. At best, this is a mild inconvenience
to the user accounts that you are locking out, on what appears to be a legacy
system, due to a quasi-brute force.

\- You are “hacking” this company, without their permission, because you want
“payback” that Amazon didn’t hire you for what you perceive to be a racially
opinionated interviewer. Despite whether this theory (yes, it is purely
speculation) is true or not, I would imagine this is HR 101 and a company as
large as Amazon would go to great lengths to ensure that this is not the case.

\- Your sense of entitlement goes even further, despite having illegally
“hacked” a company, after all of this you expect a payment from them?

If anything, this post reaffirms that they made the right decision in not
hiring you for the role you were being considered for, and guarantees that you
won’t have an opportunity to interview again.

~~~
d3v
Agreed. Any recruiter who _does_ look you up now will find a medium post with
a vindictive tone against your interviewer. That can't be productive,
especially when you base your theory on nothing substantive.

